# Chicago Frog Show



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

IS anyone going to the Chicago show in October?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

The Third Annual MWFF will be Saturday October 18th, 2008 at the:

Holiday Inn Hotel and Joliet Convention Center

411 South Larkin Avenue

Joliet, IL 60436

10 am - 5 pm

815-729-2000


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I will be there. Me and my brother will be making the trip.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I want to go, I just want to make sure it is worth the 4 hour drive @ 4 bucks a gallon :?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

IndianaNoob said:


> I want to go, I just want to make sure it is worth the 4 hour drive @ 4 bucks a gallon :?



You're only at 4$? Lucky.

I'm planning on going this year. Definately regret missing it last year.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

How much is gas in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Lowest I've seen today was 4.20$


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Definitely worth the trip if you have the time and the $$$. I've been to both the first and second shows and number 2 was far better attended than the first show and the first show was pretty big. Lots of regional vendors and last year we had Eds Flymeat, AZDR and Black Jungle coming from both coasts (okay Arizona isn't on a coast but it's close to one  ). Given that FrogDay won't be happening this year, MWFF is the only other big frog show besides NAAC.

Besides, I canceled a business trip to Singapore and Shanghai just so I could make MWFF this year :wink: 

Bill


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I should be able to make it. Anyone in MI whose interested in carpooling/splitting a hotel room, drop me a pm.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

It was really good last year and a great way to stock up on supplies and save postage as a way of justifing gas costs
B


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

bruce said:


> It was really good last year and a great way to stock up on supplies and save postage as a way of justifing gas costs
> B


Thats a really good way of looking at it. Oh jeez, I will probably have to come now! I think it will run me around $100 in gas to get there and back. If I get some darts $100 in shipping could account fast. :shock:


----------



## Beamer_6872 (Jul 9, 2006)

I will be there! If it's anything like NAAC, it should be a good time! It's everything you need and want all in one place. I'm planning on getting supplies for my new 36"x24" exo-terra. Does anyone know if Josh's frogs will be there? He had some nice sized driftwood at NAAC! Hopefully he'll be selling some if he's going to be there.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Josh's frogs will be there he wa last year and he has the link on his website. 



Mike


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh will be there (wasn't last year), and rumor has it he may even have some pre-made vivs up for sale.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Josh will be there (wasn't last year), and rumor has it he may even have some pre-made vivs up for sale.


My bad he was at the Midwest Frog feast not fest....


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

So for someone who absolutely loves frogs and has never had the chance to go to a show, is it pretty much awesome?


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I am hoping to go but would like to know what others are bringing? I am hoping to only be bringing things home.. 
It is quite a drive for me and since gas is crazy! Let me know -interested in lots of things - supplies, frogs, plants (especially orchids). 
Kristin


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Check out the train spurs.
I can hop on a train in Central Illinois at 7:30am get to Joliet at 9am attend the show, Hop on a train at 2:30 pm and back in Central Illinois at 4 pm. For less than $30. If I take both kids with me I'm still under $50.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you can make it, it's worth it. Not just for the ability to hand-pick frogs and supplies, but for meeting other froggers!


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is anything planned for after the show in the evening for locals or folks staying at the hotel? I live about 10 minutes from the hotel and am thinking of maybe hosting a bonfire if the weather is good. thoughts?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe, or come join us in the bar


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

those both sound like fantastic ideas


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

zBrinks said:


> Maybe, or come join us in the bar


FWIW, I thought the bar at the hotel (the first year anyway) was quite lame, closing at around 10pm.
I'll be arriving fri evening, and will be up for hanging out somewhere, as I am quite an night owl.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Gas in Jersey is now 3.25, even at that the 12 hour drive or plane ticket cost doesn't seem worth it although I would love to go, especially since I don't know when the next big show will be.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

greenchic78 said:


> Is anything planned for after the show in the evening for locals or folks staying at the hotel? I live about 10 minutes from the hotel and am thinking of maybe hosting a bonfire if the weather is good. thoughts?





Dancing frogs said:


> FWIW, I thought the bar at the hotel (the first year anyway) was quite lame, closing at around 10pm.
> I'll be arriving fri evening, and will be up for hanging out somewhere, as I am quite an night owl.


Bonfire sounds cool! I will also be there on Friday and staying until Sunday, so I am down for meeting new people at a little get together and fun.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

me three lol. i'll be there. with some locals...car pooling in my car i believe. can't wait and we have to party afterwards kristy


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Need Bribris (need line info) at MWFF and possibly sylvats if you have papers.

-Nish


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Have a rough life right now I'm in hawaii. so with that out of the way. I'd love to see the greenhouse Tiff. Brian who knows might get a roo for some fun. Its going to be a great show. see you all there aloha JP


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

HAWAII?? I am jealous!


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to last years MWFF, along with a friend of mine from WI. I think
we both were impressed, which we easily are, but we're not cheap !
The vends are being listed on the MWFF site - MidWestFrogFest.com
In any case, someone mentioned the bar ? Ah, thats what that was, I
did notice chairs, maybe it was for the LACK OF PEOPLE that threw me.
Anyway, in the past months at "our" shows, I've heard several people
take my thought of several of us "invading" the show IF we could see
evidence of some entertainment or social value.
My position is, "The hobby is an excuse, the hospitality is the reason ! ".
For what ? For some of us to eliminate these extra brain cells we have.
What is it, you only use 10% or so, why take up waste space !
I guess Sat. is a given, at least Kristy has put "must" and "party" in
the same sentence, interesting campaign slogan for Nov., psst - don't
tell her there's no "Must Party" on the ballot, otherwise I'd vote !
Anyway, so now I'm waiting to see or hear if enough adventurous soles
create a gathering they want share stories with. Our chem. guy has a
patent with NASA, we lock him up after awhile. My pysch buddy says
I'm "Board Certified" or "textbook", that must be good thing huh ?
So, if there's some worthwhile or useless idea for Friday that involves 
adult beverages, mumbling and it goes on past Midnight, then let me know,
we'll be there, and we ALWAYS come prepared !
Between now and then, I'll be looking to get a pr., preferrably proven
pr. of azureus's at the show. If you have or know someone who's interested
let me know.
Thanks,

Don Mortenson
Rock Island, IL.
[email protected]


"Submarines, the ONLY boat in the Navy"
SSBN's - where close does count !


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

This was your 1st post?  I love it. 



CaptMorgan said:


> I went to last years MWFF, along with a friend of mine from WI. I think
> we both were impressed, which we easily are, but we're not cheap !
> The vends are being listed on the MWFF site - MidWestFrogFest.com
> In any case, someone mentioned the bar ? Ah, thats what that was, I
> ...


----------



## scott r (Mar 2, 2008)

Don,
And the only boat in the world that sinks on purpose.

I didn't know there would be other bubbleheads at MWFF


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> This was your 1st post?  I love it.


lol jason...me and don have been talking about it for a couple days since he messaged me on dartden about it. told him party afterwards, great show, the jist of it all. very intelligent guy, funny as ever, keeps me excited. kristy


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

kristy55303 said:


> lol jason...me and don have been talking about it for a couple days since he messaged me on dartden about it. told him party afterwards, great show, the jist of it all. very intelligent guy, funny as ever, keeps me excited. kristy


It should be a good time! I can't wait.


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

JP41 said:


> Have a rough life right now I'm in hawaii. so with that out of the way. I'd love to see the greenhouse Tiff. Brian who knows might get a roo for some fun. Its going to be a great show. see you all there aloha JP


Hawaii. dude, if i didn't like you, i'd hate you. Wait, greenhouse? i have a greenhouse??? oh you must mean the big see-through shed! Definantly need advice on getting that thing functional. 

so, i guess we are having a party at my place. : ) 
will figure out arrangements, and post map, details soon. 
bar is nice, but you can't burn things in the bar. : )


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tiffany, NO BURNING AWWWW I'm not going now lol! Yeah, JP life is soooooo rough. Man, you know you suck right? Anyways I'll be at MWFF you vending or helping Pete? Say hello to those lil penguins they got in Hawaii for me


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

I plan on coming and picking up some cool frogs if possible. I'm local and the only reason I can think of to not make it, is being too tired from the NARBC Tinley Show I'm vending at the week before. See you all there!

Btw, I'm looking for E. anthonyi (SI), so PM me if you have some and plan on bringing them.


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

Hey CaptMorgan glad you jumped on board here. We've got to talk about MWFF soon. Will you be attending the next WAKO meeting? It's turkey month at Gary S's place. Maybe Erny and I could car pool down to MWFF together. I just ordered five auratus from Sean so I won't be able to spend as much as I had hoped but I'm sure ready to ParTaaaY. kristy don't get to excited....mkeBob


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

So this will be the first show I've attended. 

I'll be driving to Chicago with three other passengers from my Graduate School here at ISU on Friday, but won't be staying with them in Chicago as I got a room at the hotel so I could participate in MWFF. After the show I'll be going back to Chicago to meet up with my grad buddies and attempt to network at the career fair within the WEF TEC conference....lookin for a job :/ 

I don't know anybody when it comes down to MWFF as AZDR won't be making it, but it would be cool if I could hang out with some of you Friday night. PM me if your up for meeting a shy but crazy graduate student though not as much a rollercoaster as what Kristy has been going through here on the board as of late. 

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

qwertkb2d said:


> PM me if your up for meeting a shy but crazy graduate student though not as much a rollercoaster as what Kristy has been going through here on the board as of late.
> 
> Looking forward to the show.


We were kicking around the idea of a bonfire at my place (10 minutes from the hotel), so there is that option. Although if the weather is bad, the Empress Casino is right down the road as well and has a pretty big bar/restaurant that we could crash. Every other bar I know of is tiny. Maybe one place Friday, and the other Saturday??


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah Jason, its the 1st if your close enough to hear and aren't
"packin' ".
And Scott, "bubblehead", uh what happened to the "unwritten
rule", certain things just don't leave the boat ! Next you'll be
spreading stuff about "half-way-night", "Poseidon's Belly" and
God only knows what would happen if you mentioned the TDU's ?
And Kristy, OMG, you didn't use the word "intelligent" did you ?
Awe well, I can't help you now ! Once the "crew" hears this, whoa !
I mean there are these "rumors" that "may" have occured in certain
cities where there have been shows we've attended. These are totally
unfounded, and definitely didn't include the word intelligent.
The question I've yet to have answered, is there anything in
or outside the H.Inn Friday night ? I think a few of us are leaning
toward Friday night too, but just like frogs and fish, it's nice to get 
in some "new blood" !
If anyone else is thinking of landing Friday and venturing out, let
me know. The sidewalks got rolled up pretty early last year. We did
spot two lovely specimens in the "show room", but they were just
holdin' down the fort. What fun is that ?
I'm pretty easy (not free), to spot, you'll understand. If you see me,
stop and say "Hi", and we can compare notes !
Later,
Don

PS. There is this MSU you guy, we'll call "Dumbie Sow", don't know if he's
coming, but if he does - yep, you have to ask ? hahaha !


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I should be up there friday night. I am also interested in some drinking/frog talk. I don't know many people on the board so is there a certain place that people are looking drink at?

Mike


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

ok...so this bonfire sounds pretty good along with drinking at the bar. Is Don the MWFF bouncer? As long as no one tells me: "Hey take these; it enhances the frogs colors." Your all so close to Chicago I can't imagine you roll up your sidewalks as early as towns around my college.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

well i'm interested in any party now. might do me some good kristy


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

Alrighty then, now the "bus" is FINALLY starting to
move. And YES Kristy, a "party" CAN and SHOULD be
prescribed when deemed "For medicinal purposes". And
due to a reoccuring sore throat I get, this works very
well.
I think the bonfire sounds interesting. But I don't
know about any kumbaya thing. IF "we" congregate
at the H.Inn bar at some point, then go in mass, car pool
to the "roast" ? Gotta bring a "peace offering" too ! (hor-d-or's)
I've started passing the word to "my" group that
I'm hittin' the "beach" at 4ish, then scoping out the
area 15min later, with fluids !
Seeings I don't know anyone, I'll need a good
"seeing-eye-dog" ? Any volunteers ?

Capt Morgan

A Sat. night pledge "I promise to do my best, to help Kristy
forget Minn. is a state. AND Sun., it was a wall you ran into, not
those drinks with lascivious names" (ok, so I don't know what
lascivious means, but it sounds good tho')


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

CaptMorgan said:


> Alrighty then, now the "bus" is FINALLY starting to
> move. And YES Kristy, a "party" CAN and SHOULD be
> prescribed when deemed "For medicinal purposes". And
> due to a reoccuring sore throat I get, this works very
> ...


ha ha ha lol the first time i actually thought i could be made to smile. much thanks~ i need to forget for the weekend and no cray lunatics allowed there...no minnesota either lol.i'll leave that state here!great sense of humor and a way of cheering me up. just as long as my bud who is coming with promises me he will get me back to the room safely...and off the floor!~!!hehe the only mn dart enthusiast i trust. you know who u r


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

mkeBob said:


> Hey CaptMorgan glad you jumped on board here. We've got to talk about MWFF soon. Will you be attending the next WAKO meeting? It's turkey month at Gary S's place. Maybe Erny and I could car pool down to MWFF together. I just ordered five auratus from Sean so I won't be able to spend as much as I had hoped but I'm sure ready to ParTaaaY. kristy don't get to excited....mkeBob


Huh !?! Oh no, I didn't know you were on here. I just talked to Erny today
and told him I'm not going to the "Turkey Fest". Sure was good tho'! And
with 4+ hrs ea way, I definitely can't bring "The Cooler" cuz the MSU 
"Dumbie Sow" isn't driving, so I gotta pass !
Anyway, I told him to remind everyone thats interested, and you's can
work out the driving details. I'm coming from the other way !
Speaking of details, uh watever is "rumored" to happen at these "other
shows", we ain't bringin' none of that up right !
Also gotta tell Erny to bring his sharpie, it might come in handy !
I'll email you later,

Don


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think the bonfire sounds interesting. But I don't
know about any kumbaya thing. 


I usually only have one bonfire rule - BYOB. But I'm adding a second. Anyone caught singing kumbaya (unless completely liquored up and possibly nude for the ridicule of others) immediatly gets ejected.


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

So is the bonfire on? I'll be getting in on Friday pretty late, but would like to go if I'm invited.

Also for the show:

I'm in need of woodlice and other varieties of springs besides tropical and temperate. I'll also be on the lookout for some nice small variety broms that fit in my 18*18*18 exos. Of course, I'll be eyes wide open to frogs (4 established tanks to fill)!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I may not be able to go. :-(


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

why?? i was hoping you would go. kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> why?? i was hoping you would go. kristy


I don't like driving by myself (I fall asleep driving sometimes ) and my girlfriend was going to go with me. Well, she doesn't think she will be able to get off work. I will be off work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! I wish my friends were into herps! Its a 4.5 hr drive there for me and I planned on getting a room at the Holiday Inn.

Sucks.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I don't like driving by myself (I fall asleep driving sometimes ) and my girlfriend was going to go with me. Well, she doesn't think she will be able to get off work. I will be off work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! I wish my friends were into herps! Its a 4.5 hr drive there for me and I planned on getting a room at the Holiday Inn.
> 
> Sucks.


drink some espressos and chug them down. lol. you'll be shaking the whole way there AWAKE! well atleast thats what it does to me.cant have caffeine like that ...docs orders! plus it tastes like crap...but it smells so good to me. good thing i dont like it 4.5 hours is nothng. gotta go man. we are driving all the way, well my bud ja from mn n another vendor from wisconsin. me kind of being in the middle and J is driving my car....one armed. look out. i hope my ins. policy covers one armed drivers J ...just kidding. i hate to drive but have always made long trip. drove to new mexico in decmber, febuary to cali....now thats a long drive.  kristy

and i did it with kids! torture


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

Heck, I drive to Elkhart every year through that
stinking Southside Chicago traffic, and it's 4 hrs
plus from here. Just tell her "you know, there's that
flu thats been going around ? " Like I told Kristy,
every so often, kinda around this time of year, I
get this "sore throat" . Usually, I "medicate" it on
say Friday, and by late Sat., it's pretty much
GONE !
I'm not sure, but there's a chance, things could
get "interesting". I'm thinking possible photo-opt's
here, so I'll be packin' the ole "Point-n-Shoot" !

CM


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, well my girlfriend can get off at 5:00!!

That's the good news. The bad news is, she changed her mind and doesn't want to go. My friend who wanted to go with me is in the state chess tournament and can not make it. Other friends have to work. BLAH

I want to go so bad. I wish there was another frogger around here that would want to hitch a ride.

Any takers?? :-D


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Find something your gf would be interested in doing in the area, and do it! Art museum, public gardens, Chicago, etc . . .


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Find something your gf would be interested in doing in the area, and do it! Art museum, public gardens, Chicago, etc . . .


TRIED THAT!

Shedd Aquarium, Hancock Observatory, the Field Museum, Adler Planetarium and Astronomy Museum and the Museum of Science and Industry

You can get a city pass to do all of the above for only $59.

She still doesn't want to go. She doesn't think we would have the time to do anything. No matter how much I tell her we will. GRR

Sucks.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

what about pointing out that this is your passion? she should support and care about? jacuzzi romantic suite? lol will that work? or meet us there...we'll be there and i am helping a couple people but would be willing to venture around with ya kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> what about pointing out that this is your passion? she should support and care about? jacuzzi romantic suite? lol will that work? or meet us there...we'll be there and i am helping a couple people but would be willing to venture around with ya kristy


I have seriously tried everything. I think it is because her friends are going to an amusement park that weekend and she wants to go. 

I would really like to see everyone there. I may have to bite the bullet and drive by myself. I really wish I knew a frogger remotely close to me that would want to ride together and split the hotel and gas.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I have seriously tried everything. I think it is because her friends are going to an amusement park that weekend and she wants to go.
> 
> I would really like to see everyone there. I may have to bite the bullet and drive by myself. I really wish I knew a frogger remotely close to me that would want to ride together and split the hotel and gas.


we have an extra roll away if it is ok with my buddy twi/asn member? kristy we needed it for my vendor bud but he thinks he;ll keep us up all night lol....so still room


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> we have an extra roll away if it is ok with my buddy twi/asn member? kristy we needed it for my vendor bud but he thinks he;ll keep us up all night lol....so still room


Very tempting.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

IndianaJosh said:


> Very tempting.


Just go...you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

greenchic78 said:


> Is anything planned for after the show in the evening for locals or folks staying at the hotel? I live about 10 minutes from the hotel and am thinking of maybe hosting a bonfire if the weather is good. thoughts?


If I remember right, I remember a BYOB for the bonfire? That's cool, is there a bottle shop between the hotel and you're place that you'd recommend? Also, if you have any local flavors (brews) you'd recommend, I always love trying something new...see ya soon!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

josh...take the offer....brian, do you know how many liquor stores are between here and choicago? just tell one armed J to pull the car over! lol kristy


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

The weather looks good for the weekend, so the bonfire is on for Saturday night. (I didn't hear any preferences for Friday, but I'm open to one or the other.) We'll say anytime after 5 pm. 

My address is: 
25645 S Parkside Dr.
Channahon, IL 60410

I have a small place, but a good size yard. Kids are welcome, my 11 year old will be home. We can set them up inside with some movies.

Please, BYOB. I'll set up some snacks, soda and stuff and the grill and kitchen will be open, so if you want to bring something to cook, feel free. 

Disclamer: I have a bunch of cats. My foster cats stay down in the basement and in the greenhouse, but if you are highly allergic, you'll want to stay outside. And if anyone wants a cat, feel free to browse my selection. ; ) 

I'm only 10 miles from the hotel, mostly highway. The google map is correct. I have an ugly brown house with a carport. Easy to spot. 

from: 411 South Larkin Avenue, Joliet, IL 60436 to: 25645 s parkside dr, channahon IL 60410 - Google Maps


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hello!!! Everybody

is there some one from madison wisconsin goung to the show!!!, pls let me know and what date is it


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The show is this Saturday, October 18th.


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Is anyone going from the Atlanta area? If so, please let me know as I would be willing to give gas money to have someone pick up a thing or two for me. Thanks!


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

I should have said "more than happy" to give someone who is going from the Atlanta area gas money to pick up a thing or two for me at the Chicago show... or anyone from that area that will be making a trip to Atlanta soon... please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

frogsanddogs said:


> I should have said "more than happy" to give someone who is going from the Atlanta area gas money to pick up a thing or two for me at the Chicago show... or anyone from that area that will be making a trip to Atlanta soon... please let me know! Thanks!


Sorry, I am from Indiana. 


Good Luck on finding someone though!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Do many vendors accept Debit cards? Or should I hit up the ATM?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

There are probably a few, but I'd hit up the ATM. Save em some money on the processing fees.


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> Do many vendors accept Debit cards? Or should I hit up the ATM?


 So Josh, this sounds like your coming after all ? 
Your girlfriend coming down with that flu is she ? 
Gas is finally coming down $2.97 here ! Probably not for long.

CM


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

checks? can we run up to the room and paypal for it? lol but i'm serious? or do i need to write myself a check for cash? kristy


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

greenchic78 said:


> The weather looks good for the weekend, so the bonfire is on for Saturday night. (I didn't hear any preferences for Friday, but I'm open to one or the other.) We'll say anytime after 5 pm.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this, but it MIGHT be nice,
> for Tiff's sake, if she gets some "feedback" as to who might be coming ?
> ...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kristy55303 said:


> checks? can we run up to the room and paypal for it? lol but i'm serious? or do i need to write myself a check for cash? kristy


Checks suck.
Never had a bad experience yet, but heard plenty of horror stories to make me shy away from them, even from people I have known a long time.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dancing frogs said:


> Checks suck.
> Never had a bad experience yet, but heard plenty of horror stories to make me shy away from them, even from people I have known a long time.


understandable. what about paypal lol....i can only bring so much cash. what if i see something i like? and the atm has withdrawal amount per day. grrr. credit cards i do have. in fact i dont even use checks. i'm still in the 300's for the last few years lol. its all debit/credit/or paypal for me usually. kristy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, usually someone has a laptop around, and people can pay-pal back and forth, and some very nice, well equipped vendors sometimes offer to accept cc's through their account for other, smaller vendors.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dancing frogs said:


> Yeah, usually someone has a laptop around, and people can pay-pal back and forth, and some very nice, well equipped vendors sometimes offer to accept cc's through their account for other, smaller vendors.


sounds good brian. never know if i see a very expensive dart group i might consider some things are resistable. i am looking for a few things, but somethings might catch my attention to buy and cash just isnt good to carry or easy to pull off atms. thanks for the heads up, sounds much moe feasible now. kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I will try to bring enough cash. If not I may have my backpack on me (with laptop compartment) that way I can carry around my camera and what not too. I'd hope there is wireless net there. You just gotta love PayPal.

I was budgeting and then I got to thinking... I do not just want frogs, theres wood, broms, moss, other plants, spring tails. This stuff can really add up!


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

CaptMorgan said:


> So Josh, this sounds like your coming after all ?
> Your girlfriend coming down with that flu is she ?
> Gas is finally coming down $2.97 here ! Probably not for long.
> 
> CM


Well, she can get off work at 5 on Friday. So we will be hitting the road from here at around 5:30 (imagine a girl getting ready in 30 mins HAH) and arriving in Joliet around 10 pm.

Provided we go. Still other factors that may account for us not going. It is going to be a last minute type of thing.

**Keeping finger crossed**


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

CaptMorgan said:


> greenchic78 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather looks good for the weekend, so the bonfire is on for Saturday night. (I didn't hear any preferences for Friday, but I'm open to one or the other.) We'll say anytime after 5 pm.
> ...


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

CaptMorgan said:


> greenchic78 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather looks good for the weekend, so the bonfire is on for Saturday night. (I didn't hear any preferences for Friday, but I'm open to one or the other.) We'll say anytime after 5 pm.
> ...


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: MWFF - Res.*

I just called in to get my room, and maybe its
just me, but I didn't mention MWFF etc., and without
my "Don Juan" discount, she got me in at $80/night.
So just thought I'd pass that along. You can try
and not mention anything, THEN go for a discount,
orrrr they may hit you up for the $89 dunno.
We'll be on the 2nd floor, and if you happen to
figure out which one, just bang on it and say hi !
I've gotta do some "shopping" tonight for the
"Bon-Fire". I saw something Tiff wrote about "drinks
and naked" , in the same sentence ! I mean, your
gonna miss this ?

Don
_______________________________________________
Note to self: Bring camera and lots of batteries !


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MWFF - Res.*



CaptMorgan said:


> I just called in to get my room, and maybe its
> just me, but I didn't mention MWFF etc., and without
> my "Don Juan" discount, she got me in at $80/night.
> So just thought I'd pass that along. You can try
> ...


I will definitely try that. Hmmm


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

When I reserved (no mention of show) it was 89.99 on the internets.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

me too...and we are splitting costs ....89.99 plus tax of course...they cant forget that, per night...no special rooms. i asked. was originally going to get a suite, maybe with one extra room, split costs and have more privacy, but ya do what ya gotta do kristy


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I'm splitting a room for Fri. night, but Sat.
will be open if someone is looking to split the cost
and coming Sat. ? Can't say that'll do for "someones"
privacy !

Trivia ! There was this late night party ALONG
time ago just outside Joliet. Well as it got along,
this girl got a bit wild and crazy, decided to streak
off down only with what she was born with, somewhat
enhanced. Anyway, soon everyone started laughing
and couldn't control themselves, and yep, just like the
author; I.P Freely ! So the town & road became
Channarun, but later they decided "Channahon".

You can figure the "C.Hanna.Run", check the Indian
definition for the other  Maybe after Friday, who
knows, "Seatiffanys" ?

Ok, well I gotta run and "shop", see everyone this
weekend !
Later,
Don


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I get to go!!

I called to reserve my room... SOLD OUT UNTIL MONDAY

WTF!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

The Holiday Inn shares a parking lot (separated by a single concrete median type thing) with another, el-cheapo hotel. Not to mention numerous other hotels in the vicinity.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I don't like driving by myself (I fall asleep driving sometimes ) and my girlfriend was going to go with me. Well, she doesn't think she will be able to get off work. I will be off work Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! I wish my friends were into herps! Its a 4.5 hr drive there for me and I planned on getting a room at the Holiday Inn.
> 
> Sucks.




I wish i lived 4.5 hours away. I would difintly go. Unfortunatly my drive is something like 11-12 hours, so its to far and too long of a drive for the weekend. Hope everyone has a good time, and make sure someone takes alot of photos.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Google maps says its 12.5 hours and 776 miles. Definitly too far. That would cost me quite a bit in gas money. I wouldn't have anything left for frogs, or I wouldn't have any money left for gas and be stuck in chicago.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Well... I booked thru priceline for 72 per night!!

So much for being all booked up...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

steal!!! we paid 90.00 for the room plus taxes.,...worked out in the end! call to make sure with hotel your room is reserved. got screwed over in puerto rico once by orbitz. "supposedly lost our reservations" it was our engagement-yes i knew. i picked the ring out lol...but i was 6 months pregnant, and had to stand at the lobby counter to hash it out for 4 hours. wasnt a happy camper to say the least. glad you can make it. kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I am trying! I keep calling to confirm and they will not answer! GRR


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> I am trying! I keep calling to confirm and they will not answer! GRR


just keep trying. lol you'll get through. its close to the event. i'm sure their phone lines are off the hook with everything going on. 

frustrating i bet. well...make sure to print out your reservation info as well. dont want you standing at the lobby like we did. atleast your not pregs lol. i was ready to give birth by the time puerto rico figured out a room. a maids room! at a 5 star resort! then figured it out to another room second night, but not the jacuzzi ocean view lovers suite we booked, then again third day moved us to our room we actually booked! grr! as well. not funny but lol as i think of it. we should have gotten our money back. you'll get through. we'll see ya there. kristy


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> just keep trying. lol you'll get through. its close to the event. i'm sure their phone lines are off the hook with everything going on.
> 
> frustrating i bet. well...make sure to print out your reservation info as well. dont want you standing at the lobby like we did. atleast your not pregs lol. i was ready to give birth by the time puerto rico figured out a room. a maids room! at a 5 star resort! then figured it out to another room second night, but not the jacuzzi ocean view lovers suite we booked, then again third day moved us to our room we actually booked! grr! as well. not funny but lol as i think of it. we should have gotten our money back. you'll get through. we'll see ya there. kristy


I got through! Nonsmoking King Room, just what I wanted. I can not wait. I don't think I can sleep, it is like waiting for Christmas to [email protected]#$%^&


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

see! lol great , outstanding. looking forward to meeting you guys. kristy


----------



## tortoiseguy65 (Apr 19, 2007)

So glad to see this show growing as it has. My sons and I have been to both of the previous years. We always enjoy ourselves and end up with some nice frogs and supplies. We are fortunate that it is only a couple hours from home. If the growth continues, in the near future they will have to get a larger room. See you all tomorrow.

Take care,
Jeff Port


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone needs or would like to split
a room I have one, since my friend came down with
some bug, he's not going to make it.

I don't "do" cell's , so you'll have to hunt me down
if your interested for Fri or Sat. I'm heading out of here
about 2ish, and should be there around 4. You can call the
desk and have them ring the rm. or leave a msg., otherwise
I'll probably be hangin' around the "watering hole" !

You'll be able to spot the room when you get there, so
again, just beat on the door. It'll be interesting to see who's
been leaving all these msg's here on DB. Plus, now the
vultures get to "pick" on some fresh prey heh  !

BUT, I have my camera & batteries, and I'm not afraid to
to use it ! "Enhanced" photo's - priceless ? I think not, highest
bidder works for me !

Later folks,
Don Mortenson


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

See everyone this evening. I don't think channahon will be renamed 'see tiffs' fanny' anytime soon. They didn't rename it the last time. ; ) 
Tiffany


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

WHAT DID EVERYONE GET!!

Time for show and tell.

I will tell once I can get some pics of them up.

--Josh


----------

